# Bee Venom and Scar Tissue



## jrbbees

I'd do some reading in a medical journal first. the Internet is the source of some of the best and worst info you can find. Keep an eye on that place you may have infected it. It may be worse. I have a large spot on my leg, looks like a large wart about 1/4 inch high, it is the scar from a single fire ant bite that got infected.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Could it be that the pimples are actually the welts/bumps where the stinger/s was/were located? And that it showed up after the swelling went down?

Apitherapy takes time. It would have been helpful to know how long you have been stinging and if you built up slowly to the venom. Usually people/beekeepers that get stung over a period of time do not have much swelling. Also, are the scars in the form of lines (like surgical) or are you talking a wide area, for example, a 5x5 area? Was the first time you stung last week?? 

Do you have any books on this? There are a few.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Well the swelling that is normal from a sting is fluid that builds up at the sting site. That fluid normally dissipates through normal channels through tissue. When there's an insult to tissue, such as an injury, the channels that normally drain fluid do not work as effectively. Consider the swelling that a fracture causes: a broken humerus, for example, will cause swelling on the whole affected arm for months while the disrupted "drainage" heals. 

I suspect the increased density you're feeling is just fluid that is taking longer than normal to dissipate because of the scar tissue. I'm not familiar with stings' success for scar tissue, but I haven't really seen ANY info about it so I can't really opine one way or another.


----------



## midnightmist

Thanks for your reply beebliss. Yeah the swelling was quite noticable for the first 3 days, it went well and truly beyond the scar and made it a lot more puffy. That swelling has died down, alongside the increased redness of the again. Its more, that it looks similar to the way it did before, with the exception of a strip that feels a little more lumpy. Its stayed that way for a few days now, so im hoping that is swelling.

The doctor who sent me the bee venom powder recommended i mixed it with saline..however i only had water, so im wondering if this could play a part? I've also been told to sting on and around the scars and so far I've only stung on the actual scars.


----------

